# 420?



## bkay1 (Sep 13, 2003)

if your here you must be down.....what is better than a "safety meeting" and watching your fish feed.
"am i wrong?"

take it easy
bk


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

What are you talking about?!?


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

???????????????


----------



## bkay1 (Sep 13, 2003)

if you don't know don't ask
bk


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

Getting high and watch your fishys.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Karen, you know what 420 means ... you should anyway ... if not, I'll tell you later.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I have safety meetings, just to make sure i'm safe.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

oh man, finally someone to relate to! Man, I love it. I do it maybe once (twice or more on weekends) a day. I got through about an eighth a week just from watching my fish, its the most relaxing thing you can do.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

hahahaha i agree p's are good smokin partners . nothin like a bowl and some entertaining fish to relax me after a hard day. i hope you guys are from cali where they got the sticky icky.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

yeah I know what ya mean about those safety meetings. I have them maybe once a month, ya know just to make sure the smoke detectors are properly functioning, check the fire extinguisher, and check other emergency supplies like flashlights and batteries. And if we have time we talk about safey and safety related topics.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)




----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

word


----------



## bkay1 (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

:nod:














Im Coming for you all :nod:


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

its ok a lot of us in cali have prescriptions.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

it is all about the cali life. some nice greens along with watching my Ps never lets me down. 
btw...can smoke get sucked through your air pump and get in the water?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

lol wtf is 420 LOL Jk heh 420 is the fun time of the year


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> yeah I know what ya mean about those safety meetings. I have them maybe once a month, ya know just to make sure the smoke detectors are properly functioning, check the fire extinguisher, and check other emergency supplies like flashlights and batteries. And if we have time we talk about safey and safety related topics.


 wow the you should get a safety patch..


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

kawi ryder said:


> it is all about the cali life. some nice greens along with watching my Ps never lets me down.
> btw...can smoke get sucked through your air pump and get in the water?


 lol lookin to get your p's high :laugh:


----------



## bkay1 (Sep 13, 2003)

TonyTurbo29 said:


> :nod:
> 
> 
> 
> ...











narc be gone
bk


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

I like to get ripped and piss off my midas


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

a nice blunt and watching p's always relaxes me then i go play madden!!!!!!


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

I love getting high and watch my ps. wonder what it would be like watching them on some acid. probley put my hand in there and give them a nice meal lol.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

I dont do drugs. My cousin Caleb from Indiana smoked pot once then he started eating all these strange foods and then he started feeling like he didnt belong. I like to get "dressed up" not loaded up. boo


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Karen, you know what 420 means ... you should anyway ... if not, I'll tell you later.


 Well this year it was 4 things. 
1. Hitlers B-day
2. The rememberence day of Columbine
3. Easter
4. Just look at FuZZy's avatar

So yeah I know what 4:20 is.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

FuZZy said:


> I love getting high and watch my ps. wonder what it would be like watching them on some acid. probley put my hand in there and give them a nice meal lol.


 ACID IS A NO NO NEVER DONE IT BUT FOR ME IF IT AINT WEED I AINT GOIN NEAR IT


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> I dont do drugs. My cousin Caleb from Indiana smoked pot once then he started eating all these strange foods and then he started feeling like he didnt belong. I like to get "dressed up" not loaded up. boo


 dressed up boo? u want to share sumthin with us beanie? lol


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

yeah boo to drugs. please people, learn something from my cousin Caleb's tragic story.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> yeah boo to drugs. please people, learn something from my cousin Caleb's tragic story.


 Are you high?!


----------



## bkay1 (Sep 13, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> I dont do drugs. My cousin Caleb from Indiana smoked pot once then he started eating all these strange foods and then he started feeling like he didnt belong. I like to get "dressed up" not loaded up. boo











so what your saying is that he did pot and then tried some new food and put some different clothes on. man that is so sad, how did you make it through it...did you have to join a support group?








bk


----------



## Xenocobra (Sep 6, 2003)




----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

> Are you high?!


Nope I am very lucid right now. mind over matter; soul before flesh.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

there is a little poetry for you to illustrate my lucidity.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

yo i hate when people say cali has the best nugs. NOT TRUE! Here in philly we roll up the white widow and skunk nuggets all day long. I even see some Jamaican red every once in awhile with my "orders"


----------



## Dozer (Sep 22, 2003)

hahahaha, you should try some T.O. bud... i mean, everythin' is easy to get, purple haze is my fave but sh*t like white rhino and crap like that still makes its way around... i ussually dun touched laced kon 'cause it aint my style... i stick with the organic sh*t, like weed and mushies among other thinggs....


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

great thread


----------



## Dozer (Sep 22, 2003)

you can learn! 'cause hooked on kronix worked for me!


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

Man, smokin' is why I got my fish. I came up with the idea of keeping P's while puffin a blunt. I made the original mouse vide while puffin a blunt. My favorite thing to do was throw a bunch of feeders in and spark a spliff and just chill by myself.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Death in # said:


> great thread


 my thoughts exactly


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

> Man, smokin' is why I got my fish. I came up with the idea of keeping P's while puffin a blunt. I made the original mouse vide while puffin a blunt. My favorite thing to do was throw a bunch of feeders in and spark a spliff and just chill by myself.


man give that guy a medal, that was hilarious.


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

lol this thread rocks man


----------



## bozley (Mar 12, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

Naw man the north gets the best buds. From canada and maine. I just moved from RI and we would always get the danks. People didnt even smoke the mexican dirt cause the nuggets were an ever ending supply.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

f*ck dirt weed. the commercial chronic our here is great but we can get anything. a few weeks ago when i was staying at my buddys house in phoenix i brought my cali. weed and i couldnt get anyone out there to smoke it. they didnt even think it was bud.


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

:







:


----------



## bkay1 (Sep 13, 2003)

the best weed comes from those guy that wear leather jackets and ride motorbikes. there is one group that has the best....your should know who i am talking about. find the sh*t those guy have and your stocked bra.

three papes wide four papes deep.
bk


----------



## bkay1 (Sep 13, 2003)

time to light one up... i put a 3 inch pond comet in with my p's. this should be good.
peace in the middle east
bk









"i know you don't smoke weed but i'ma going to get you high today..cause its friday you aint got no job...you aint got sh*t to do"


----------



## bkay1 (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

according to High times amsterdam, canada, and california typically have the best herb but that doesnt mean you cant get dirt weed in cali or great weed in philly. It also depends on the type of high you want cuz amsterdam herb is usually more of a mental high while herb from humboldt cali gives stronger physcial highs. another reason cali, canada, and amsterdam have the best herb is because its pretty much legal to grow in these places. anyone with migraines to cancer can get a prescription to smoke and grow herb in cali and im not sure about the canadian laws but i know many people grow without worries there. so the point of my whole post is no area positively gets better nugs than another area every time it all depends on the growers.


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)




----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Some of you should really stick to fishkeeping!


----------

